# Feed House Centipedes to Fish?



## Gametheory (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm wondering if it's okay to feed house centipedes to the fish. 
I found a relatively big one and have an unlimited supply wandering around the house unfortunately.

Can they harbor parasites?

In case you don't know what they are, they are the spawn of the devil. There's nothing like finding one on the way to the bathroom in the middle of the night.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scutigera_coleoptrata


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

I wouldn't risk it if I were you. Better safe than sorry. No telling what they walked thru before you grabbed it. They could introduce anything and everything to your tank and wipe it out. From germs, pesticides, parasites, etc it just to risky. On top of that, I have never heard of feeding any live food that wasn't in an aquatic state to a fish tank as a food source.


----------



## Skeetz (Jan 25, 2014)

It depends on what chemicals could be in the house. My best friend feeds ants to his zebra danios, but he lives in the country, does not use pesticides, and gets the ants from outside. I dont think he has had troubles yet...


----------



## Sergeant Dude (Mar 7, 2014)

All centipedes are venomous, and could probably kill a small fish. They would be 100% safe to eat if they were dead, but I still wouldn't risk it.


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

I'd try it no problem. It's just a bug. And flights whole aquatic bug spiel was funny. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 20, 2013)

I was always tempted to feed my fish house flies and spiders. I don't use pesticides, but I am still too wary about actually dropping them in the tanks. I've probably done it here and there, but you just never know what parasites they carry from outside before they entered your house. Same reason I spend 10 cents per cricket to feed all my leopard geckos instead of just harvesting them from outside.


----------



## doggo (Jun 14, 2014)

I've fed squashed flying ants to my Rainbowfish and they love them - provided they are well mashed up first. Insects are a *natural* food in the wild but I'd wonder about centipedes because of the venom factor. You might not want to squash one up first :wink: My Rainbowfish won't bother with a flying ant if I don't mash it up first. (I also live in the country; no pesticides here.)


----------



## Gametheory (Apr 25, 2014)

The pesticide thing is true. I live in a semi old house and god knows what was sprayed recently or back then that could still be lingering around. 

Lol not gonna risk polluting my water with whatever it has. But to satisfy the need to see it, here's someone feeding it to their goldfish.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIjlsPZzjDU

They went to town on that bad boy.


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 20, 2013)

I also meant to add, at least this goes for black crickets as opposed to brown for my geckos, sometimes certain bugs have a shell on them that is not so easily digestible, just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Gametheory (Apr 25, 2014)

These guys are soft, unfortunately known from experience haha. They also bleed a shade of purple, it's a bit shocking to see.


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

My buddy use to fish his fish bugs all the time. Spiders flies bees earth worms what ever he could find in the yard. He had sadistic side and eventually got piranhas and started feeding them mice.


----------

